# New PRE herbicide



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

A new pre herbicide in bermudagrass.

https://www3.epa.gov/pesticides/chem_search/ppls/000432-01610-20200615.pdf


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I have been using the same active ingredient in a product called alion for a couple of years now. Very pricey, wonder if it is going to be cheaper. Last year I got alot free from Bayer for a trial.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Stxpecans123 said:


> I have been using the same active ingredient in a product called alion for a couple of years now. Very pricey, wonder if it is going to be cheaper. Last year I got alot free from Bayer for a trial.


What crop do you use that product on


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Pecans. It's expensive So I have not used it as much as I would like. 
Like i think $40 an acre.
I mix it in with my glysophate and you have a good kill for about 6 months.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> What crop do you use that product on


I know it looks like he said "Pe-cans" but what he really said was "Pe-cons" but I digress, it's whatever your momma called 'em


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

weedman said:


> A new pre herbicide in bermudagrass.
> 
> https://www3.epa.gov/pesticides/chem_search/ppls/000432-01610-20200615.pdf


 That's one of those products I do a little homework on the label. I'm thinking and if I am not mistaken, I was at a growers meeting this Winter And they mentioned if the active ingredient to that herbicide


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> That's one of those products I do a little homework on the label. I'm thinking and if I am not mistaken, I was at a growers meeting this Winter And they mentioned if the active ingredient to that herbicide


 Sorry cut myself short if the active ingredient to that herbicide were sprayed on cropland it would be 2 to 3 years until crops like corn or wheat or soy beans or alfalfa could be grown. Check it out if you need to I'm just going by memory not reading the label


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

You are correct, end row. 22 month plant back. Really not intended for pastures or hayfields that are rotated. In the southern states, most fields aren't put into anything else most of the time...except for new subdivisions!


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have been hooping they would come out with a new herbicide labels for Bermuda do to I have not been happy with prowell h20 with crab and signing grass. May give this a try next year.


----------

